# Utilities in fire walls



## TKT (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello all,

Got a situation here.

Have a customer that is building multi-story zero lot line dwellings. Under his current design they want to have plumbing on/in the seperation walls.

I can't find anything that doesn't allow this provided the penetrations are listed.

Can anybody help me out with what I might be missing???

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Kao Chen (Aug 20, 2012)

Since you're in the "Residential" section I assume that you're discussing townhouses. What code edition? The answer is the famous "it depends". Is the design using two (2) one hour rated wall assemblies? In that case the plumbing could be placed in the wall cavities (no interconnection between units) as long as the membrane & through penetrations are fire rated. If the design is using a common 2 hour rated wall then only electrical installations are allowed and must protected as "through" and "membrane" pentrations. 2003 & 2006 Sec. 317.


----------



## TKT (Aug 20, 2012)

Kao Chen said:
			
		

> Since you're in the "Residential" section I assume that you're discussing townhouses. What code edition? The answer is the famous "it depends". Is the design using two (2) one hour rated wall assemblies? In that case the plumbing could be placed in the wall cavities (no interconnection between units) as long as the membrane & through penetrations are fire rated. If the design is using a common 2 hour rated wall then only electrical installations are allowed and must protected as "through" and "membrane" pentrations. 2003 & 2006 Sec. 317.


Thank you Kao,

We are currently in the 2003 IRC. Your answer conffirms my thoughts.


----------



## Doorman (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good response to me.


----------



## north star (Aug 21, 2012)

*= =*

What electrical installations will "thru penetrate" a 2

hr. rated wall assembly between townhouses, besides

the electrical junction boxes [ RE: Section E3501.1.3 ]?

*& &*


----------

